# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  Compliment your body

## meepie

Instead of finding a fault, give your body a compliment  ::): 

I like my eyelashes.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Great thread, meepie.

Hrrmmm.

Well. My stomach muscles may be less feminine than what I wanted, but...


I'm trying.

Also, I like having a small chest. I don't mind being short. And I like the little 'beauty marks' on my face.

----------


## L

There has been a few times in the last few days I have smiled in the mirror and physically liked the person smiling back

----------


## Chloe

I like my eyes

----------


## meepie

I like my eyelashes

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I like my eyebrows

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I like being tall. 
My eye color is funky, people ask if I wear contacts all the time, it is an unusual blue color, so that is cool.
People also ask if I dye my hair, which I do not. They tell me that they pay good money to have my color, so that is cool to.

----------


## Otherside

I'm quite satisfied with my height. I know it's an odd thing to say. But I was pretty short my entire childhood. But somehow, as an adult, I'm 1.60m'ish. Think I'm okay being that height. 

I do like my hair. It's hard to manage, but I rather like the colour of it. I rather like my red hair. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hexagon

I like my facial and body hair (I wish I could grow a better beard).

----------


## L

No

----------


## fetisha

I rather not say because I will sound like a pervert on here....

----------


## Marleywhite

now i am wondering what you look like

----------


## stuck1nhead

I may be fat, but im also have remained active. So I now have great all round shape. If I lost weight, I would probably have a six pack. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------

